# Polish Angel EL & MS



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone used the Polish Angel Esclate Lotion or Master Sealant


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Fantastic products


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes used master sealant.
Goes on very nice and comes off just thr same and looks great.

Ive not used esclate but have some here i'll be using soon topped with Famous.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Just ordered 50ml of each, should be enough for two small cars I think


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

RDB85 said:


> Just ordered 50ml of each, should be enough for two small cars I think


Will be. Used master sealant yesterday. Lovly and little goes far.

Wear gloves. I have pinky fingers today


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Just got Escalate, and ordered MP. One thing I learned after getting my first order- def worth choosing at least a 200 ml bottle price wise :thumb:


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Yet to try any Polish Angel products but increasingly feeling the need!


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a lot of their products and master sealant is definitely in my to-buy list .
I rate their waxes high :argie:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Only have master sealant and cosmic 9h at the moment


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Goodylax said:


> Just got Escalate, and ordered MP. One thing I learned after getting my first order- def worth choosing at least a 200 ml bottle price wise :thumb:


Probably agree there but oh well I want to try it, did not fancy buying a large quantity and then could not get on with it.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Escalate is awesome,gives a great gloss


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

Don't find master sealent to be very good, doesn't last long.
Esclate doesn't seem bad...
Can't remember the name of the shampoo, but average.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Chris79100 said:


> Don't find master sealent to be very good, doesn't last long.
> Esclate doesn't seem bad...
> Can't remember the name of the shampoo, but average.


It has proven durability of easy 12 months.


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Is escalate sealant freindly or do you need to pannel wipe after escalate before applying master sealant .


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> It has proven durability of easy 12 months.


Proven by whom?


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> It has proven durability of easy 12 months.


Really!!??

Use it 3/4 times on my bikes, stop beading/sheeting very very fast, bugs hard to wash...
Use the wax too, same thing.
Carlack was way much better to compare (aio + lls, it was esclate + ms for PA )

It was some samples, perhaps bad, or user error.

Now got some uncR ;-)


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Received my order today. Very fast delivery. Superb packaging and products look superb.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Photo or it didn't happen
The packaging is suberb and Alois is a great guy to deal with .


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I will get pictures :thumb:


----------



## P.M.J. (Dec 15, 2012)

Karl woods said:


> Is escalate sealant freindly or do you need to pannel wipe after escalate before applying master sealant .


No need for a panel wipe when using Esclate. The manufacturer recommends using Esclate as an ideal final prep before applying the Master Sealant.

I bought E+MS myself together with the Presto Detail Spray but haven't yet had the opportunity to try it out.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

P.M.J. said:


> No need for a panel wipe when using Esclate. The manufacturer recommends using Esclate as an ideal final prep before applying the Master Sealant.
> 
> I bought E+MS myself together with the Presto Detail Spray but haven't yet had the opportunity to try it out.


Let me know how you find presto? I meant to include it in my last order but forgot.


----------



## P.M.J. (Dec 15, 2012)

AaronGTi said:


> Let me know how you find presto? I meant to include it in my last order but forgot.


Presto is said to give a warm look on top of the Master Sealant and be easy to wipe off, even easier than FK 425 for instance.

It must stop raining now so I can test the products…


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

So I've just used it one coat of each. Wow they are superb. Used hardly anything too.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Whats the Presto, I've not seen that one yet.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Its just a detailing spray full of polymers.
Its meant to be awesome over master sealant or famous.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

AaronGTi said:


> Its just a detailing spray full of polymers.
> Its meant to be awesome over master sealant or famous.


I'm definetly going for Master Sealant next, but I already have black Wulfenite and up until the other day didn't like it, then used it properly and it looked awesome.
Then there's Rapidwaxx and I'd also need more Flake or Glissante, the I also want to try The Natural blends.

And they keep changing their line up before I've had a chance to decide what I want :lol:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Whats changed now ? Lol


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

the Majeste de passion, fenix and it doesn't seem like they do Natural blends anymore 

And all the shampoos have the nuba in now.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Alex L said:


> And all the shampoos have the nuba in now.


Yes, spewing about that! I knew I should have got Aqua ages ago before the formula change! They had Flake, why put carnauba in all of them?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

-Raven- said:


> Yes, spewing about that! I knew I should have got Aqua ages ago before the formula change! They had Flake, why put carnauba in all of them?


Matty how is Famous holding up on the corolla?


----------



## P.M.J. (Dec 15, 2012)

I had a go with the Esclate Lotion and the Master Sealant last Saturday on my wife’s car.

After completion of a thorough paint decontamination (de-taring, de-ironing and clay barring), I applied the Esclate lotion with a Bigfoot polisher and a Rupes white pad. I also did a single stage machine polish (Rupes yellow pad and Keramik polish) to gloss the car up beforehand.

Applying the Master Sealant then was very easy and this product spreads far. Buffing of was also zero difficulty. I really wanted to protect in two layers, but unfortunately due to unsteady weather conditions I just managed a single layer. 

Following a light rain during the late night, the car showed some nice beading the following morning. Sorry, no pics this time…

Surface I must say felt indeed slick and today bugs proved easy to remove with a weak ONR dilution and a MF. 

I’m really happy with the results so far. Even six people on my wife’s workplace noticed and commented that her car looked so shiny out… and that’s on a white car…lol :speechles


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

@Aaron- Am now convinced, been on/off the site for the last 2 week's now, the card's been out the wallet,in the wallet and sitting beside me now. Not going to buy tonight though so I want an opinion on what am wanting to order being-Honey tyre, final master and wulfenite, how compatable are these over other product's? or are these a signature series of polished angel's combination's only?


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Stuff it,done big size's as a treat not bought nothing special since the 22ple


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

I splurged today
Master compound 200 ml
Baby-500ml
Leather brush (http://www.polishangel.us/collections/leather-accessories) :argie:
:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> Matty how is Famous holding up on the corolla?


Absolutely brilliant from what I see looking at it coming and going all the time mate. It still looks sensational! :thumb:

I'm going to have to get it back for a good wash (with Flake ) and inspection, maybe a top up of Famous too, which would make the neighbors happy i'm sure! I might just have do it this weekend! 

Seeing the red Corolla every day makes me feel like throwing the Centurion on the Lex, but I've got something even more special in store for it!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

k9vnd said:


> Stuff it,done big size's as a treat not bought nothing special since the 22ple


Good lad what did you end up getting?



-Raven- said:


> Absolutely brilliant from what I see looking at it coming and going all the time mate. It still looks sensational! :thumb:
> 
> I'm going to have to get it back for a good wash (with Flake ) and inspection, maybe a top up of Famous too, which would make the neighbors happy i'm sure! I might just have do it this weekend!
> 
> Seeing the red Corolla every day makes me feel like throwing the Centurion on the Lex, but I've got something even more special in store for it!


Nice one Matty, pity the pics for that write up have vanished


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> Nice one Matty, pity the pics for that write up have vanished


I'll put them back up if I update it. :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Good lad what did you end up getting? (


200ml final master2, 200ml honey and 500ml wulfenite, already have 200ml palm which replaced the pre wax earlier in the year.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Final master polish is outstanding btw, brightens the finish like no other.

Did you used to have esclate? How do you rate it. ?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

k9vnd said:


> 200ml final master2, 200ml honey and 500ml wulfenite, already have 200ml palm which replaced the pre wax earlier in the year.


Palm balm is awesome, makes the paint so deep and glossy wet.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Not Tried Esclate Aaron, The Palms Great,Very High Gloss But It Does Lack A Little Depht Hence Why Am Going To TrY Master2,Then Palm And Wofenite And See The Results.Hoping This May Be Its Winter prep.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Hmm im not sure that combo will offer a satisfactory level of protection.

Isnt Palm Balm just a non abrasive cleanser and Black Wulfenite just a carnauba detail spray?

Im doing my winter prep shortly, Esclate Lotion to cleanse n remove the hideous water marks thats accumulated then a few coats of Master Sealant followrd by many layers of BMD Sirius. I was gonna go Esclate -> Famous but I love the brightness Master Sealant then Sirius adds as seen here.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Hmm im not sure that combo will offer a satisfactory level of protection.


Palm balm is indeed, the problem I have is mine doesn't justify a polish before winter, am kind of looking at these then something on top when the weather hit's near, who know's we might be lucky with the weather but failing so some blackfire black will get thrown on top.
Yep received my goodies today,direct from Germany too!, the box was stinking on arrival so was hesitant to open, however well packaged,extreamly well presented all wrapped up in string ect.
Only had time to give the car a quick going over with wulfenite, dubious at first as it felt like the 22ple wasn't allowing it to go over, striped the front wing's and didn't use much spent a little time on it, weekend it's a strip-master2 via da and the wulfenite to see if I get a better bond. Impressed so far..... must say the wulfenite has added a huge amount of depth to the car, not so much a high gloss as blackfire's black but certainly in depth.:argie:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Very deep gloss indeed,stunning night time flake pop too, cnt wait to do a proper prep then see the result.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I know what you mean however final master II doesnt have much, if any cut so would be perfect for single stage refinement. You should have got master sealant btw or invincible followed by cosmic that would be epic.

I cant wait to get in about mine soon.


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

I am using Polish Angel products and had nothing but epic results using escalate lotion and master sealant on various cars. Honestly blown away! very much a perfect mix of bling and deep wet gloss can be achieved with ease.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

k9vnd said:


> Palm balm is indeed, the problem I have is mine doesn't justify a polish before winter, am kind of looking at these then something on top when the weather hit's near, who know's we might be lucky with the weather but failing so some blackfire black will get thrown on top.
> Yep received my goodies today,direct from Germany too!, the box was stinking on arrival so was hesitant to open, however well packaged,extreamly well presented all wrapped up in string ect.
> Only had time to give the car a quick going over with wulfenite, dubious at first as it felt like the 22ple wasn't allowing it to go over, striped the front wing's and didn't use much spent a little time on it, weekend it's a strip-master2 via da and the wulfenite to see if I get a better bond. Impressed so far..... must say the wulfenite has added a huge amount of depth to the car, not so much a high gloss as blackfire's black but certainly in depth.:argie:


From what I can make out the Wulfenite is a colour enhanced version of say Zymol Field Glaze.

Fine if your topping up an LSP but won't last long as a stand alone product.

It does leave a great finish though, really upset a work mate when he came to work in his new black car and next to mine with a top up of Wulfenite it looked dull, where mine was so deep with insane flake pop.


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Wulfenite is pretty slick product, cannot see it ever being like field glaze, the product looks worlds apart in looks, Wulfenite is curdled alot and stains you microfibre towels. 
I tested the correction abilities and it failed but so far im too impressed with the overall product to care about that.


----------



## P.M.J. (Dec 15, 2012)

After a light afternoon rain and almost a week after applying the Master Sealant.

The beads are about to slide of the bonnet.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Used Escalate & Master Sealant, love them both. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=308018


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

DAN: said:


> Wulfenite is pretty slick product, cannot see it ever being like field glaze, the product looks worlds apart in looks, Wulfenite is curdled alot and stains you microfibre towels.
> I tested the correction abilities and it failed but so far im too impressed with the overall product to care about that.


I think you may have misinterpreted my post, I was saying that Wulfenite is a nuba based detail spray *kind of like * FG, just that its colour enhanced.

Don't forget it stains your hands too if you don't wear gloves.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

shaunwistow said:


> Used Escalate & Master Sealant, love them both. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=308018


Hows it holding up? What did you use to maintain it?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

ive been using polish angel final master polish on their own pad

then escalate on a lake country magenta pad

will follow it up with two layers of master sealant

and a final wipedown with red opal,will also give ita red opal wipedown once per month

heres a sneeky pic of the work so far


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> I know what you mean however final master II doesnt have much, if any cut so would be perfect for single stage refinement. You should have got master sealant btw or invincible followed by cosmic that would be epic.
> 
> I cant wait to get in about mine soon.


:doublesho The master2 will be exactly what's needed, that on top of the honey and wulfenite was costly enough this month lol.. paid out last month for some of the 22ple and they weren't cheap either the gf went ape at the £107 tag for a 50ml bottle and the next week it was another £100 for the blackfire blackice.:argie: Santa's coming soon though


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

k9vnd said:


> :doublesho The master2 will be exactly what's needed, that on top of the honey and wulfenite was costly enough this month lol.. paid out last month for some of the 22ple and they weren't cheap either the gf went ape at the £107 tag for a 50ml bottle and the next week it was another £100 for the blackfire blackice.:argie: Santa's coming soon though


black ice is very good so easy to use

did you know there are now smaller pots

enough to do approx 8/10 cars id say


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Alex L said:


> From what I can make out the Wulfenite is a colour enhanced version of say Zymol Field Glaze.
> 
> Fine if your topping up an LSP but won't last long as a stand alone product.
> 
> It does leave a great finish though, really upset a work mate when he came to work in his new black car and next to mine with a top up of Wulfenite it looked dull, where mine was so deep with insane flake pop.


I am blown away,ive been messing with zanio for a few month's and although the gloss factor was there every product I used I failed to add a depth factor in which zanio does lack. All be the wulfenite was quickly wiped over my vx1 22ple finish which ive been maintaining with z8,on application the gloss factor reduced but the depth factor was clearly evident. This morning the panel's look very deep and very high gloss, very pleased


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

DAN: said:


> Wulfenite is pretty slick product, cannot see it ever being like field glaze, the product looks worlds apart in looks, Wulfenite is curdled alot and stains you microfibre towels.
> I tested the correction abilities and it failed but so far im too impressed with the overall product to care about that.


What ive noticed tonight is 2 small issues, the first being the use of Costco microfiber's.. ive had small marking's after use and I only use these once so every towel is new.The second is wulfenite does cover these...BUT...will it cover heavier marking's? ive yet to discover. Tonight it's another coat on the bonnet, started with ipa via Costco micro which is where I noticed slight scratching, switching to wulfenite and spreading with micro applicator pad then buffing with autobrite 450gsm plush towel these did cover, an ipa wipe after around an hour still show's the scratching's covered..for however long or for however many wash's I dnt know yet!....
To say wulfenite correct's paint I wouldn't like to say it does but from what ive seen it certainly does cover/fill's slight marking's.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

steve from wath said:


> black ice is very good so easy to use
> 
> did you know there are now smaller pots
> 
> enough to do approx 8/10 cars id say


Yea was kind of hoping [email protected] was getting them in and asked a while back there but decided in the end to do the hog,am a big lover of a few of the blackfire product's especially there wax's,crystal seal and especially the wet diamond polymer spray...and my bulk of it aint here either yet


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

they in at motorgeek:thumb:


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

k9vnd said:


> What ive noticed tonight is 2 small issues, the first being the use of Costco microfiber's.. ive had small marking's after use and I only use these once so every towel is new.The second is wulfenite does cover these...BUT...will it cover heavier marking's? ive yet to discover. Tonight it's another coat on the bonnet, started with ipa via Costco micro which is where I noticed slight scratching, switching to wulfenite and spreading with micro applicator pad then buffing with autobrite 450gsm plush towel these did cover, an ipa wipe after around an hour still show's the scratching's covered..for however long or for however many wash's I dnt know yet!....
> To say wulfenite correct's paint I wouldn't like to say it does but from what ive seen it certainly does cover/fill's slight marking's.


funny that as i too use new costco mf's and didn't have an issue on ford soft jet black paint with only the mildest of defects but didn't make a difference. however on mazda mt black car had slight marring and filled them nicely. not once had marring from the mf's other than staining. (I do give each towel a proper shake down before use to remove loose fibres) on my own car i use orange carpro edgeless towels and by far amazing for delecate buffing.


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Alex L said:


> I think you may have misinterpreted my post, I was saying that Wulfenite is a nuba based detail spray *kind of like * FG, just that its colour enhanced.
> 
> Don't forget it stains your hands too if you don't wear gloves.


I have mate, yes indeed a colour enhanced nuba based product.:thumb:

Before I bought I emailed the guys in germany to ask if Wulfenite can be used ontop of master sealant and the reply was yes with very positive feedback from users that have already tried.....I was sold there and then haha but just use it on my own black astra.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

DAN: said:


> I have mate, yes indeed a colour enhanced nuba based product.:thumb:
> 
> Before I bought I emailed the guys in germany to ask if Wulfenite can be used ontop of master sealant and the reply was yes with very positive feedback from users that have already tried.....I was sold there and then haha but just use it on my own black astra.


That's good to know :thumb::thumb:

Master Sealant is definetly next on the list, just saving up for the other few products I want now


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

DAN: said:


> funny that as i too use new costco mf's and didn't have an issue on ford soft jet black paint with only the mildest of defects but didn't make a difference. however on mazda mt black car had slight marring and filled them nicely. not once had marring from the mf's other than staining. (I do give each towel a proper shake down before use to remove loose fibres) on my own car i use orange carpro edgeless towels and by far amazing for delecate buffing.


Just started to notice this on the saf black vec, do use still lightly but there slowly being replaced with autobrites blue fox and currently use there ultra plush 600gsm for final wiping


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

steve from wath said:


> they in at motorgeek:thumb:


Cheer's steve ended up getting the big pot a few weeks ago:thumb:.... and will be fair in saying if anyone was wanting to try,then get the smaller pot


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Hmm im not sure that combo will offer a satisfactory level of protection.


Stuff better be good then Aaron, just ordered 200ml of centurion for the fuin winter!!!!:devil::lol:.... So no more sale's men talk till santa time please..lol.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I may get a new combo, can you use master final polish after el and before ms


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

escalate lotion is perfect for jewelling so the order might be master final polish-esclate-master sealant


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Have I got this correct then-master2-wolfenite then centurion?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Master final polish, 2 coats of centurion, final wipedown with wulfenite.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

im still sorting the showroom post out but heres a video ,

master polish,,then escalate,the two caots of master sealant,the a red opal

enjoy

more pics and details later today in the showroom

cheers

steve


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Master final polish, 2 coats of centurion, final wipedown with wulfenite.


Thank's Aaron, right...the only thing am finding is that wulfenite give's more of a warm glow to the paintwork after master2, master2 on it's own provide's a nice clear crisp deep glow it's simply stunning, but wulfenite on it's levelling down the gloss so it's simply not as glossy as id hope. Centurion's not here yet so hoping Monday but my fear is master and centurion's going to look stunning but wulfenite is going to take away the high gloss iam aiming for with the product's,I think it may be the warmer glow of the wulfenite! Dnt ask why but am just playing today and I think am going to see a cracking result if I layer r222 over this, why r222? did a few patch's and out the arsenal of wax's ive got r222's giving the best look. Need some thought's on this?


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Maybe try Rapidwaxx? Gives it a more glossy glass crisp mirror like kind of feeling.  It really adds to the finish but without color in it. I experienced the same thing about wulfenite on Cosmic.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Master2-wolfenite and out of preference 1 coat of R222
























Combination provide's a clear,deep very high gloss result, very happy with the combination and result seen on the bonnet and boot, cnt wait to try the centurion but I feel I wont be able to up it at the level of result achieved.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Alex L said:


> Hows it holding up? What did you use to maintain it?


Its holding up just fine, I topped it with BMD Genesis :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Sorry to thread jack here but it seems as good a place as any to ask:

I recently got some 50ml bottles of Master Compound, Final master polish II, Escalate and Master Sealant and wondered how they would work, and which pads to use.
Has anyone used the compounds? If so with what? Also, how much can I expect to use to do a small/medium/large car?

Thanks in advance :thumb:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

alxg said:


> Sorry to thread jack here but it seems as good a place as any to ask:
> 
> I recently got some 50ml bottles of Master Compound, Final master polish II, Escalate and Master Sealant and wondered how they would work, and which pads to use.
> Has anyone used the compounds? If so with what? Also, how much can expect to use to do a small/medium/large car?
> ...


Master final polish with a finishing pad , master compound with orange , really depends on what you want to do with them but this is the baseline .
Master sealant with a no cut pad since it's a sealant and esclate is a jeweling polish so I would choose also a finishing .
I see final polish as let's say Meg's 205 and master compound as 105 .

On my citroen c1 we used aprox 10ml of palm balm and very small amount of master sealant I don't remember because it's a big bottle .
But you really don't use much !


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

^ Efharisto :thumb:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Haha nice ! You're welcome


----------

